# only PIO Mode on the IDE Ports



## viper780 (May 3, 2011)

Hello guys,

I'm very new to the whole NAS and BSD issue. My system is an Intel SS4200 NAS (upgraded with an E5200 CPU, 2GB Ram, 8GB IDE DOM and 3x2TB Samsung F4 Disks) with the newest FreeBSD 0.7.2.5872 (the 0.8 was only RC and had lacked some features I needed).

Installing and configuration was no problem (ok there was quite a few but for most of them I found a fix).

But the problem is that the DOM Module only works in PIO Mode (in the BIOS there is UDMA listed) and therefore I've very low transfer rates on the DOM (and my Data-, Swap- and small Tempdisk). I guess it's very similar to the problem that the BIOS hides the IDE Ports when not in recovery. 

So I've to boot every time in recovery mode because this workaround here http://ss4200.pbworks.com/w/page/5122750/FreeNAS-0_70 would end in a Trap 12 error when mounting the IDE Disk. And with FreeNAS 0.8 this isn't working (this is a known problem in the FreeNAS forum).

The only thing I found on this is a Linux Kernl patch here http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-831790-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html. Is it possible to make a similar patch for FreeBSD and FreeNAS?


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2011)

viper780 said:
			
		

> with the newest FreeBSD 0.7.2.5872 (the 0.8 was only RC and had lacked some features I needed).


The '90s called, they want their install disk back 

(FreeBSD 0.7 or 0.8 never existed. FreeBSD 1.0 was created some time in 1993.)



> And with FreeNAS 0.8 this isn't working (this is a known problem in the FreeNAS forum).


Ah, FreeNAS.

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## viper780 (May 4, 2011)

Oh my bad. I meant FreeNAS 0.7.2 (irc FreeBSD 7.3 under the Hood)

I know the FreeNAS Board but I guess this is too basic for that and a problem for the OS/Kernel so I've posted it here. 

I also know that my troubles are very special but the Intel SS4200 (and Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo Home Server) is a very common NAS and many of the users use FreeNAS and similar so I hope the interest to make a small patch (like they did for Linux) is there (and I don't care if its black  ).


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2011)

I'd say try updating to FreeBSD 7.4 but I guess that's not an option for you.


----------



## viper780 (May 4, 2011)

I've tried FreeNAS 0.8 RC5 (should be FreeBSD 8.2 core), several Solaris (eon, nexenta, opensolaris, solaris express, openindiana,...) and a few linux  distributions and everything the same. It's a bug (or feature?) from the Intel Bios (they have the worst BIOS coder ever seen!) but when you look on the link in the first post to the gentoo forum there is a fix for the linux kernel but their ZFS implementation sucks.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2011)

I'd say test it with a recent version of FreeBSD and if the bug is there too file a PR.

FreeNAS uses a slightly older version of FreeBSD and the bug might already be fixed. If it's fixed in FreeBSD FreeNAS will probably follow eventually.


----------



## viper780 (May 4, 2011)

I haven't tried FreeBSD 8.2 but in FreeBSD 7.4 it's the same (tested 2 months ago) and I haven't found anything that there was any thing fixed there.

And the FreeNAS 0.8 uses a very recent FreeBSD 8.0 core (and that problem is known for over 2 years) maybe I can try FreeBSD 8.2 some time but I don't guess it would be better.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2011)

I have no idea if it's fixed or not but I do think reporting a FreeNAS bug will get ignored. Hence the 'need' to reproduce it on FreeBSD.


----------



## viper780 (May 4, 2011)

Ok the bug is also in FreeBSD 7.4 stable. And I don't know if they have an Intel SS4200 NAS to reproduce it.

But I'll try it with FreeBSD 8.2 in 1 or 2 weeks when I've the next down time.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2011)

I think 7.4 will do. Just file a PR about that version. It's an actively supported version.


----------



## viper780 (May 4, 2011)

Ok then I'll install 7.4 again and try to make a Bug Report.

Thanks for your help.


----------

